# Advice for going to Croatia



## ELITEofWarman8

Any advice for me ?


----------



## High_Gravity

Dress warm.


----------



## Colin

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> Any advice for me ?



Yeh. Don't bother going.


----------



## Decus

A beautiful country with quite a few things to see. If you get a chance head out to one of the islands like Hvar. Many the costal areas are remincent what the Cote D'Azur looked like before it became the over-developed mess that it is today. Try the lamb with onions dish and some of the seafood while there. Never mention the conflict between the neighboring countries unless you know the people you are talking to. Enjoy.


----------



## waltky

Yea...

... Granny says when in Croatia...

... do as the Croatians do.


----------



## Mr. H.

waltky said:


> Yea...
> 
> ... Granny says when in Croatia...
> 
> ... do as the Croatians do.



...and rome around while you're there.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ask for Rakia.  And lots of it!!!

Delicious


----------



## Saigon

Ok....some fairly weird tips so far.

Croatia is stunning, and if you tell us a little more about your plans, I'm sure you will get better tips.

I would recommend the islands, particularly Korcula, although Hvar is also nice. They are beautiful, and great for swimming and lazing around. It feels like the Italy of 20 years ago.

Dubrovnik is essential, but VERY touristy. It is a fascinating town, but a day or two is enough for most people.

Zagreb is not a major highlight for most people. 

The food is wonderful - look out for squid-ink risotto!

Just to correct a couple of errors on this thread - DEFINITELY "bother" going, as the country is one of the real gems, and if you are going in summer, prepare for considerable heat.


----------



## Swagger

Yes, prepare yourself for the seering heat if you're planning to visit during the summer. Furthermore, prepare yourself for a massive culture shock. In spite of what a lot of promotional material might have you believe, a very conservative attitude prevails across most of the Balkans, and is buttressed by religion. I was there briefly under the British Army's UNPROFOR contingent in the early '90s, but my cousin works for an events management company and she's been to Croatia and other parts of the Former Yugoslavia on many occasions. There might be a lot of parties, but in general drugs and public nudity are severely frowned upon.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Colin said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice for me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh. Don't bother going.
Click to expand...






Mr. H. said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...
> 
> ... Granny says when in Croatia...
> 
> ... do as the Croatians do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and rome around while you're there.
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm planning on going to Italy as well!



Saigon said:


> Ok....some fairly weird tips so far.
> 
> Croatia is stunning, and if you tell us a little more about your plans, I'm sure you will get better tips.
> 
> I would recommend the islands, particularly Korcula, although Hvar is also nice. They are beautiful, and great for swimming and lazing around. It feels like the Italy of 20 years ago.
> 
> Dubrovnik is essential, but VERY touristy. It is a fascinating town, but a day or two is enough for most people.
> 
> Zagreb is not a major highlight for most people.
> 
> The food is wonderful - look out for squid-ink risotto!
> 
> Just to correct a couple of errors on this thread - DEFINITELY "bother" going, as the country is one of the real gems, and if you are going in summer, prepare for considerable heat.





Well, I want to go there to relax, sight see some stuff,maybe meet a few ladies.... then shoot over to Italy. I was hoping on staying about 2 weeks there.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> Any advice for me ?



dynamite fishing is frowned upon.


----------



## Saigon

Two weeks is good.

I'd recommend a week for the islands (Korcula, Hvar) and a week for the cities (Dubrovnik, Zagreb). If you want to skip some of that, you could also visit Budvar in neighbouring Montenegro, or try thecoast around Pula in the north of Croatia, which is very Italian and tranquil.


----------



## longknife

If you're going to Italy from Croatia, definitely visit Trieste. A very historic place.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Two weeks is good.
> 
> I'd recommend a week for the islands (Korcula, Hvar) and a week for the cities (Dubrovnik, Zagreb). If you want to skip some of that, you could also visit Budvar in neighbouring Montenegro, or try thecoast around Pula in the north of Croatia, which is very Italian and tranquil.



I agree with Saigon about going. It is a nice country.  I've been to Zagreb several times for non-tourism purposes. It is pleasant for a day, or less.  Not that much to see.  I think Split is worth a day as well. Dubrovnik is not as splendid as I had anticipated, but is worth a day or two.  As well as going to one or two islands, you can make a day trip to Montenegro, which is also interesting. If you're going to be there for 2 weeks,  you'll have time for that. I was there a week and was in Zagreb, Split, and Dubrovnik and went to one island and to Montenegro for a day trip. With all of that, the overall trip did not seem hurried. This was 5 years ago.  It's not a big country. I would avoid summer; I went in the spring. The weather was perfect for just wandering around.  In Dubrovnik I stayed in a pension that was empty except for me and the owners, was cheap, and I had a large, very pleasant double room with a small balcony.  When sitting on the balcony, I could reach over and pick oranges off the tree growing next to it.    Do go.  It's a nice country. (Unless, apparently, you want to get roaring drunk and run around in public naked.....)

I would avoid Italy in the summer too because of the heavy tourism.  At this point in the year, if you could possibly plan for late September or early to mid-October, that would be best for both countries.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

I won't die by minefields would I ?


----------



## Saigon

And don't forget - July 01 is Joining EU day - the biggest party in Croatian history! 

I'll be in Zagreb myself!


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Cooooool! I was hoping to go this summer or later in the year, but not sure on a official date !


----------



## Esmeralda

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> I won't die by minefields would I ?



No.  It's nothing like that.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Great, good to know !


----------



## High_Gravity

There were a few Croatian girls in my school that were pretty cute, so theres that I guess.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Saigon said:


> Ok....some fairly weird tips so far.
> 
> Croatia is stunning, and if you tell us a little more about your plans, I'm sure you will get better tips.
> 
> I would recommend the islands, particularly Korcula, although Hvar is also nice. They are beautiful, and great for swimming and lazing around. It feels like the Italy of 20 years ago.
> 
> Dubrovnik is essential, but VERY touristy. It is a fascinating town, but a day or two is enough for most people.
> 
> Zagreb is not a major highlight for most people.
> 
> The food is wonderful - look out for squid-ink risotto!
> 
> Just to correct a couple of errors on this thread - DEFINITELY "bother" going, as the country is one of the real gems, and if you are going in summer, prepare for considerable heat.


All true.  Dubrovnik is a must...2 days or so...  Plitvice Lakes National Park _is not to be missed_.  One of the most amazing things I've ever seen.  We went around end of October and the fall color made Plitvice even more spectacular.  

We started in Ljubljana in Slovenia, rented a car and drove all over Slovenia (which is also beautiful) and then drove all over Croatia.  The coast drives were beautiful and the towns along the way were fun.  Piran was a great little town.  Make Zagreb your last stop for a night before taking the train or a flight elsewhere.  There are Roman ruins everywhere in Croatia.  Get yourself a Lonely Planet guide and read up.  Croatia has tons to offer.


----------



## mightydog

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> Any advice for me ?



Where a Croation's suck T-shirt.


----------



## Politico

Boil your water.


----------



## yazi

It's a little out of your way but do a day trip to Plitvice National Park in Croatia. Day tours run from Split and it is well worth it and mostly tourist attract toward the Croatia...


----------

